# Mast Cell Tumor and Palladia



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, wanted to say I'm sorry, sending many prayers your way for you and your boy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I have no info to add, just prayers.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Any updates on your sweet boy? We are going through this with our 7.5 year old GR Amber. Recurring mast cell tumor on the left lymph node. They are recommending 3 options: chemo, metronomic chemo (vet called it "baby chemo"?, or pred, Benadryl, and famotidine, keep comfortable. We are not sure on doing chemo at all. Hope this message finds you and your boy ok. 

Best, 
Amberbark


----------

